# Sheba kidded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It isn't a big update but her udder is now firm and her tail bone is very prominent. I will put her in the kidding stall tonight since I am not sure how long her process takes. I am not overly excited this time since I know it may still be a week or two but this is a change nonetheless


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Babies! I am so jealous. You all have does popping and mine aren't due for months.. **pouts**

Can't wait! Yay!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Alyssa! We all are in a race for babies! Woo Hoo! New Years babies!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It is very exciting but I can't let myself get too excited because I get impatient! Allison, maybe our does will kid on the same day!!!

Katherine, don't feel bad, I have 2 does due in April!!!

I also have a myotonic doe that is building her udder now...she is due March 2, well that is day 150....she is an easy kidder and a great mom!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be funny Alyssa! anniversaries, kids ....what else will we be matching up on? LOL!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL Thanks Alyssa . I just looked at my breeding list again.. and guess what? I overlooked something.. I could have two does kidding in less than a month! Aaaaghh! I am so not ready. LOL. I need to get my pens ready. I really doubt that they will, because I think they may have gone into heat again after that.. but I am not sure at all. One of them looks awful huge.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's good I think...you may not have to wait as long as you first thought


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

woo hoo! Everyone is throwing out early babies this year! YAH!

We will have lots of kids to talk about! And all different breeds!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL! I know. HAHA! I will be soooo happy if they do go next month. I want a sweet little baby to cuddle really bad!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

me too! I will get my kid fix tomorrow but it won't last long since I am going to work at a goat farm tomorrow...they had 2 kids born on Christmas day!! I can't wait until everyone else has kids on the ground so I can enjoy them!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I can now almost touch my fingers together around her tail!!! No discharge or anything but she is more talkative now...she is making little talk now.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!! She sounds really close!! Go Sheba! The race is on lol


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheba had mucus a few minutes ago. Her udder is bigger now that it was this morning also. I do believe she had a contraction when I was watching her because she threw her tail up real fast and then back down.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OHHHHH I am so excited for you!!!

Go Sheba - give us beautiful babies!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

another little update: She had more discharge this morning so I think her plug is gone now...her udder is still the same ligs are still gone, can't fully fit my fingers around her tail yet though. Kids have dropped...she is chewing her cud and acting normal now...UGH!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies could be just around the corner! I hope she has them soon, I bet your going crazy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like Sheba's doing to you what Binky and Daisy are doing to me and Allison!! No ligs and tail head prominent with ballooning udder, she is definately close to giving you some babies of your own to cuddle!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure hope so liz and Chelsey!!! She had more discharge and I cleaned it off so I would know if she has anymore. This mucus wasn't white though...it was a clear yellow color, it could be from her urine though. I had her out with the herd but I put her back in the stall because all she was doing was laying down in the barn....she hardly ever lays down. When she lays down, she grunts and groans like she is in pain so I think the babies are moving into position.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sooo jealous!!! Binky's out running around with Angel!!! Hope the activity gets her moving!! Sheba sounds so close...maybe by morning??


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure hope so!!! Well, Now that i have her in her stall, she is up and moving around...silly girl :roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is now stringing mucus!!!!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like you are getting really close!
I will be here pretty much all day as im not working today and its yucky and raining. Keep us updated!
beth


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, sounds like she's REALLY close!! Be sure and let us know what happens!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I got my hopes up too soon....it wasn't a long string so I am not sure if it was still her plug or not. She laid down and got back up so I think the kids are moving into position....She might go tonight or maybe tomorrow...I bet it will be tomorrow. She is still eating and chewing her cud but she is making more noise when she is standing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she'll be getting down to business soon enough. I have a feeling your in for a long night!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa - 

That is what Daisy was doing yesterday and this morning.

The grunting with the breaths and chewing her cud real hard. Now instead of only when she is laying it is when she is standing also.

I get off of work in 30 minutes, and I am praying she is in labor when I get home, but I know it will not happen the way I would like - LOL!

Good ol Code of the Does!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, sounds like she's getting really close, good luck!! Co'mon Sheba!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. There hasn't been anymore mucus since my last update. I did however observe her tightening up in her belly and flagging a lot. She was eating hay and then all of a sudden stopped eating and immediately started smelling the ground and pawing...she laid down and was down for about 5 minutes groaning...then she got up and acted like nothing happened...:roll:

Does it sound like she is in early stages of labor???


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

This could be early stages of labor, i had a doe last year act like she was in heat when she was clearly bred. the lady i got her from told me she wasn't due till after the fourth of July. Well that day she kidded when we were moving from eastern washington to central oregon at a gas station. That day was June 20th.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!! That is strange. I am sure she will kid soon but the question is when. She was laying down with her front leg out. She was eating hay and then hunched up all of a sudden....I am wondering if it was a contraction.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, that hunching up all of a sudden is usually a contraction! Yay! I know I said this with Daisy and it does not appear that I was correct lol.. but I really think that she is very close. Contractions = labor! LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!! I thought so but it was a brief contraction and they are still very far apart...maybe one every hour or two...

she is also pawing at the ground


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you are going to have a long night!! I wish it was me I'm so ready for babies!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh - oh Alyssa, your girl is so beating mine! Good luck and I expect pics as soon as they are out~~~


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I will post some pics believe me!!! She is resting now and I am heading to bed for some rest...I will update whenever I wake up to check on her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

No changes to report...no mucus, acting normal at 1:30 am....It is raining here and there is a chance of storms so I figured this made great weather for her to kid


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just waiting to hear some news - these girls are going to hold out for the last possible due date i just know it!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I know! They are being so mean. Waaah. Silly goaties! They must enjoy just having us be bald.. :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing yet! I was hoping she would have kidded for you this morning. Well I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it is still raining and she had a bit more mucus this morning...she is laying down now...I am exhausted from last night! I was up every 2 hours to check on her. I was cat napping in the barn on my big wooden feed box and it wasn't very comfy! We have a storm moving in so I am still hoping for it to change her...

She is breathing harder but not really labored that I can see. I let her out for a little while this morning and she just stood around. She is acting like she is in pain. I was listening to her when I was resting and heard her grunt twice so she may be progressing even more.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Alyssa, Well it will be today I just know it. I will do the labor vibes to your place, since they are not working at my place.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Sure sounds like she is progressing... but I think I have learned my lesson. I am not making any promises! LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori and Katherine. I just came back in to rest a little. I was going to record a portion of her birth and how she was acting but then the camera messed up and the screen started jumping! 

What I observed: She was laying down and then I heard a grunt and she extended her front leg...then I began watching closer and she extended the back leg...She was no longer chewing her cud and laid like this for about 30 minutes groaning...she then got up and stretched then I saw her breathing, which was hard kind of like the labor breathing...while she is down, she will flag a lot!!!

She has urinated once since my last update....I can feel a baby in her and saw one kick...but it feels as though one is in the birth canal hints her losing her plug....what do you all think???


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL I am still gonna say that she sounds extremely super close!!!  But.. I am not actually there to see her and feel her, so I can't be sure. But what you are describing sounds very much like my girls right before they kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup sounds like she is in labor - very beginnings of it.

Those stretches were contractions


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't stand up much at all now. She has been laying down and only stands for about 5-10 minutes at a time. I thought we were in the first stage of labor but I wasn't sure. She is still driving me crazy!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

C'mon girls!!!! Quit toying with us and have those babies already! :roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

According to my meat goat book goats can be in the first stage of labor for 12-36 hours!!! My doe has been in the first stage of labor for 22 hours...she should be entering 2nd stage soon then....I took a short nap earlier so maybe that helped me for tonight! It is colder now from the storms that moved through and it was 68 degrees at about 2 and now it is 48 degrees!!! I need some capaccino!!!!!  

My father in law admires what I do for my goats and everyone else thinks I am crazy!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is she contracting yet? From the sounds of it just is just getting up and down a lot and doing a lot of stretching getting kids in position. She could do that for a couple of days.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure if she is contracting or not. She is squatting but nothing is coming out....she is moaning while she is up. Kids are not kicking either. They haven't kicked in the last 3-5 hours


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Kids not moving is a really good you are getting close. They tend to settle down and get into position. Squatting and not peeing can also be a sign of sheba getting her babies into position. The gravity always helps when they squat. She will probably continue to moan for awhile. Thats normal. 
Contractions are usually pretty easy to spot when standing they stretch and flatten their topline a lot, they will normally curl their tails ina very un naturual looking way. Some does go over their back, and i don;t mean just staight up i mean flat against the spine, other does do it to the side or even straight out and down. Another sign may be putting her face on a wall and stretching. A lot of time they will get this far awy look in their eyes and just stare off into space. AS sheba gets close she will lay kind of half on her side and half on her belly, she may put one leg out in front of her. When she pushes she will brace herself with one back leg.
I don't know if you saw the videos posted on another thread,




this is a really good one of labor signs shows a doe have some good contractions and pushing




prof that some does prefere to stand up while having babies
Keep up posted


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info....She has been sort of laying on her side and belly with one front leg out and one back leg out. She has had maybe 2 good contractions now that you describe the tail thing...I mean over the back.

She has also had her head on the wall but she wasn't stretching that I could see.

I had a doe last year stand up and give birth to a baby


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like very early stages to me. She sounds very uncomfortable. You could be up having babies in the wee hours of the morning, thats when my goats like to do it, or when im sick. LOL i was half dead in bed with the upset tummy puky fever things when one of my does went into labor a few years ago. That wasn't fun.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Ugh!! That must have been horrible! She had a really good contraction at 6:28pm, which was about 45 minutes ago.

I don't have a due date or anything on her as I bought her bred and the man I got her from didn't even know what buck she was bred to. It was a Togg and a boer.

I don't think I am going to check on her anymore until right before I go to bed which will be about 10 or so. I will try to get some sleep tonight but last night she was VERY uncomfortable! I sure am glad I have all of you to keep me sane and in my right mind because I thought she was going to kid last night. This is her first kidding with me, afterall...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL its always nice to have support, even if its from people a gazillion miles away on a goat forum. My family isn;t much into goats so im normally on my own unless my neighbor who has goats too is around. which is more fun anywasy cuz then we can talk goats.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am one of those that is on my own also - hubby says leave her she will do it on her own and it is "natural". Then he started talking about how human population has skyrocketed because we have technology now and not as many woman and babies are dying like before..... I don't know exactly what he was mumbling about last night - I tend to ignore him - LOL!

Talk to you all in a bit, I am on my way home, for the fun hike up the road! 

Good luck Alyssa, and I expect babies tonight - LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My cousin is the only one that helps me and she can't be here so I am on my own...she was here until 10 last night....my family doesn't get into goats either but they will ask about them and when babies are born they will come out and see them but other than that, they don't want anything to do with them


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

my mom likes the babies, she will even watch a birth if its a normal one, but the minute i decide i have to pull kids she is out of the barn and up to the house. She hates hearing the does scream. my dad has been present for one birth but thats only because he an i were the only ones here i had two does in labor one had wet kids on the ground and the other had a stuck kid so he came down to hold the doe for me. the older of my two brothers will come along I think he likes the goats secretively he always call them dumb and smelly but he will take pictures so i can help if need be he alwyas says "well i have nothing else better to do so i might as well" 
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's funny!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea he drops hints that he is concerned, I once had a doe have an allergic reaction to penicillian, she had a minor seizure and fell off the milk stand i started screaming and running up to the house and he was the first one to come down and see what was going on. Thankfully melody ended up being ok, she got up after a few seconds and we have never had any problems sinse. we just don;t give that doe pen anymore.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh that is scary Beth! That would freak me out so bad. Glad she is OK.

Alyssa I am so hoping that I come on here in the morning and see baby pics. She just sounds too close to not go SOON! I am actually surprised she hasn't gotten farther than she is right now.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That would have been scary! I am getting ready to head out and check on her to see if there are any changes. I will update when I come back in


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok now I have been sitting here watching this thread, read it from page one since I havent read this post before....I swear there was gonna be a baby at the end of 5 pages!!!! But still none, man you guys are making me jealous, I want babies!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell her to hurry up! We're all going to new baby withdrawals!!

Good luck! Hope you get some healthy babies soon!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry guys, I am trying! I do have 2 questions...1.) why is she wagging her tail like crazy at times? 2.) She has been getting up on her knees too when she is laying down, what could this mean???

No changes at this time..just had a few questions. I will be going back out there about 1:30 if anyone will be up. If she seems to be progressing, I will stay a little while with her and if she isn't progressing, I will more than likely wait until 5 am to go back out there.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I think that she may be wagging her tail like that just because she feels weird and is uncomfortable. They do stuff like that when stuff is bothering them.. you know, if they get flies on them, or if they don't like it when you touch their udders. So it is probably just because she feels uncomfortable.

I don't know about number two.. but maybe all that pressure from those babies is making it difficult for her to breath... so being up on her knees probably helps give her more room to expand her lungs. Although I do not know why she would just start doing that right now. I would think that she would have started that awhile ago if that was actually the case.

Just a guess on both these things, but that is what I think might be going on.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking something was annoying her too and that is why her tail was wagging...as for her getting up on her knees, it is only brief like for a few seconds and then she lays back down....she did that twice in about 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

hmm well then the breathing thing really makes no sense. I have no clue. Maybe it is just something else she is trying to do to get those kids into position.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know either but it was a good thought. Another thing I was thinking is maybe they were turned a certain way and she was trying to get them to switch positions....I don't have a clue but I am off to bed for some sleep...Maybe someone will be awake for my update in the morning


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok! Get some rest . You sure need it. I will check in the morning.. and gosh darn it I sure hope to see babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck Alyssa!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the tail wagging is probably hormones. a lot of does act like they are and maybe even feel like they are in heat when they are that close to giving birth. The sitting like a dog up on her knees is just another way to position those babies.
have a nice nap. I will more then likely be up im dort oa night owl.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I didn't update! There wasn't anything at all going on...Nothing!!! This doe is driving me crazy!!! I checked on her at 1:30 and then again at 6. Silly girl is acting normal now...UGH!!!!!! When is she gonna kid????


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

do you have any pics of her? Maybe I am just really impatient but I would be checking her. I would glove up and just use one finger. With no ligs and a very tight udder I would just check her for peace of mind. But you are there and know your doe. I hope you have babies soon, we are having baby syndrome over here , we want babies lol!! good luck!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We had a doe in 2005 that sat up on her knees. She just didn't act right.....ended up having to pull all three doe kids that were dead.  The biggest one was about 12lbs....she was HUGE!!! The first two came breech and the last one came with her head turned back. This doe always, ALWAYS had problems though. Does she act like something is wrong? Have a worried or troubled look on her face?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep I agree with Jacque and SSF. This just seems a little odd... you might just want to gently check her quickly. It won't hurt anything if you scrub up, and that way you (and we!!  ) know that there is not a problem. If you feel a bubble right away there is more than likely a problem going on.

Man, I was so wishing I would come on here and see babies!!! Oh well. I'll keep waiting


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree, does sound a little unusual and sounds like she was in full labor yesterday. You may have a breech trying to come first. Definetly check her


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Olds Wives tale and some scientists say a shot of B1 (3cc) may help her dilate. anyway, it wouldn't hurt her


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have vitamin b complex if that would work.

She isn't stressed or anything and hasn't had trouble in the past with her previous owner. She was eating and everything and I suspect that she was in the very early stages of labor....I saw kids kicking last night also so I don't think anything is wrong, I just think that she was very uncomfortable but I can go in if I need to...just don't have anyone here to help hold her.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Just one or two fingers. If you feel something right away then you definitely need to go in and do some straightening up. I would just do the finger thing though, just to make sure that she does not have a problem cause that could be bad.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

So I guess what I mean is... you don't need to have someone hold her probably to just do that. You can use your free hand to hold her around her neck


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I totally agree. I do believe I would go in and check her. Better safe then sorry.
Last year I waited and waited and I finally decided to go in and I was able to pull a huge baby that was stuck and because I went ahead and checked her I was able to save them all.

OK, I would like to know how on earth you are all able to do this by yourself. There is NO way I could. My girls see me coming and they run and put their butt in a corner. They are so strong I could never do it and keep my hand clean.

Good Luck. I am sending you good vibes.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I let her back out with the herd and she acted fine....she ate her grain plus some of everyone else's. She had a contraction at 9:07am....saw a baby kick also. I can go in and I have a stand but no way is she going up there being pregnant and in labor.....I can tie her head up if I need to....I am going to eat first and then I will see about going in...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

honestly I don't think she is ready just yet, she is uncomfortable but doesn't seem in distress or anything.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have decided that i am not going in just yet...She is acting fine and normal to me but if I do feel that her life or the kids' lives are in danger, I will go in. I agree with Stacey that she isn't ready. She is back out with the herd to stretch her legs and visit so I think that will help move things along.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Alyssa,
She is your goat and you know her better then anyone, so you do what your heart tells you to do. I know we all say what to do but really you know her best.
Good luck


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep Alyssa I agree with Lori. You know her best. So definitely go with your gut instinct! We have never even seen her, just read what you say she is doing.
That is wonderful that you are doing what you feel is best for her . I admire that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I was so hoping for babies this morning - and really thought that I would find some here!

Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep I agree about "your goat, you know her best" 
The BComplex wil work but you have to check the amount of thiamin thats in it.the 4cc per 100 lb dosage is for 100mg per ml. If you have b complex, it usually comes in 12.5 -25 mg per ml so you would have to quad the dose. at least B vitamins are very easy on them and there is a wide margin for error. They are water soluble so the body eliminates what is not absorbed.
If you think she is feeling good and happy, just wait..maybe it was Braxton Hicks...LOL!

I should add that B1 will not CAUSE her to dilate, its just that a B1 deficiancy can cause dilatation to be more difficult


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She could have a vitamin defficiency...I have never given her any vitamins. Could I give it orally instead of an injection? I am the only one here and tieing her up is out of the question because she jumps when given an injection


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I dunno, but you can give it in the muscle if that's easier for you. I never heard of giving it orally
The only reason I know about this vitamin thing is because I went through it last fall and so did extensive research and talked to goat folks about it


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave her 5cc's orally because I didn't know how much to give. I have never given a shot in the muscle before, I always give mine sub-q. I think it will get the job done either way.

Oh and my goat is a boer cross


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed! I have boers too. They can fool you easily but I always heard that if you see stringy mucus (not the plug) you should expect kids within 6 hours. It has always been that way with ours.
Good luck!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is how it was with my myotonic doe last year and I am hoping for kids soon but I can't be so sure....She is acting fine now and is still with the herd but not so close to them. I haven't seen the kids kick since my post about them kicking


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just keep us posted. We are all here and waiting to hear the news.

you know, I have really never seen any of my babies kick. I have been doing this for 9 years, and never once have we seen them kick. Maybe it is because of all the fiber they have and you really can not even see that close.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told that she may not even be in labor, just irratated that the kids are kicking...it could be but I am not so sure


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have seen kids kick occasionally. more often i jest feel them. like you said she may not even be in labor at all, she may be just really uncomfortable. How does her udder look?
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

her udder looks and feels full


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Waiting for babies!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

me too but it may be a little bit, She is doing well though. She is even being sassy to the other goats...silly girl. She will have babies soon enough I guess...I am just very impatient!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, I really cannot stand it when these girls do this to us!! You know your goat better than any one else, I was just going by what you where saying, so if you dont feel like she is ready then you would know best!! :greengrin: I was up at 2 this morning and then again at 4 this morning and came to "check in" and was very suprised to see that she had like complelty stopped everything! Thats what made me think you needed to check her.. Throwing labor pains your way lol


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks SSF! I thought she was ready too but then she did stop everything but she didn't seem distressed or anything so I decided that going in would be the thing to do. I need to buy some patience...UGH!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Patients is a wonderful thing to have......wish I had it though lol! I am like comping at the bit waiting for babies. I was supposed to have a whole bunch of babies in November but with the messed up weather no one took. I went out and was looking at all my girls and finally I have several that are looking nice an pregnant, udders are coming in really nice and the rear ends are poofy and one who like to throw quads and triplets is looking mighty big, and she is due feb 12th I beleive. She is a nice buckskin bred to a black moon spotted blue eyed buck....I cant wait to see what those babies look like! Well I certainly hope she gives you nice healthy babies very very soon. Now you said her ligaments are complelty gone?? wow, I have a feeling you are just gonna go outside one of these times and she will be in full blown labor!!! ( wishful thinking) god luck..


Rachel


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That was my feeling too. I do believe that they are gone because I cannot feel them at all! I was shown where to find them and can find them on my other does but not on her!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They sure take there time don't they!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Alyssa. Ok you said her utter is full. Is it really full and tight? Like if you touched it wit ha pin it would pop? 
Most (not all) goats utter will get almost shinny when they are almost ready. I had a doe a couple years ago I though her bag could not get any bigger, and then sure enough it got bigger, and I HURT for her. Then she had the babies. I also have some that hardly have a bag at all.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I pm'd you again Lori...

Her udder, after feeling it again, is not as full and tight as I thought it was. It is firm though and larger now than it was a week ago. 

After talking to a few more people, I figured that it must have been practice labor. I am much better now and I probably won't update anymore until she is in actual labor. Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are very welcome....ready and willing to give it again...provided I'm not in the barn with Binky!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Like I told you you and her will be fine. Relax and that is when it will happen.
Waiting for a goat to kid si like watching a pot to boil. (A watched pot never boils,).. ( A watched goat never kids).


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe...I totally agree Lori and Liz


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL That's a good way to put it Lori 

I hope she kids for you soon Alyssa!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Sarah!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

This has nothing to do with kidding but is strange and was wondering if anyone has seen this before. She was standing up in the barn and the tip of her tail was twitching like it was a muscle spasm or something.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Just the tip? I've never seen that before, maybe some sort of a wierd contraction?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so I have no clue


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

yep it was just the tip....I don't know what it was but it was very strange...I am not going back out tonight but I will go out in the morning


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Alyssa,
I would assume that beings we have not heard anything, then that means no kids?

That is OK, If we all leave you and her alone, that is when it will all happen, and not one second before she is ready.
Just wanted to let you know that I was thinking of you.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori! No, we don't have any kids yet. I checked her udder last night..just a few drops from each side and it isn't real thick or yellow yet so I think we still have a while. I was told to do that by a trusted friend. She didn't like it so I probably won't bother her much more other than just looking at her.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah you don''t want to squeaze those plugs out before kids are born. I have always heard you want those in the milk and that they are good for the kids. And it openes up the orfices letting bacteria into the udder. 
The only time yuo should ever squeeze any milk out of her before she kids is when she is so over full she is in pain, and then you want to freeze it and thaw it for kids when they are born.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my friend told me to do that and I have done it in the past but she said to do that because I needed to see if she had colostrum


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

if her bag is filling then she has colostrum. Its alwys the first milk that mom makes, its not in instinct its just something that their bodies automatically do. She will make enough colostrum to fill her udder, enough for her babies to have around twelve ounces each sometimes more. I usually have exta that i freeze and put away in case i have a doe that freshens before she makes an udder. 
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

it isn't completely yellow though, just a tad bit yellow and it wasn't very thick either....it was a bit thin.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the more they make the more thick it gets - but some goats don't have a very thick colostrum - it is an individual goat thing


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay..thanks stacey, I emailed my friend about her colostrum to see what she says about it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've noticed that the does that bag up the earliest have the thinnest colostrum, and the ones that bag up right before they kid get it really thick and yellow.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay everyone...I am sure we are now in the actual first stage of labor! Here is what I observed in order:

After returning to the herd at 7am, she walked over and stood in the corner for a few minutes, then she walked over to my hay feeder and stuck her nose through a hole and stood there with her eyes partly closed for a few minutes....never moving. I then got feed ready and she walked outside, I didn't see what she was doing then...I went out into the pen to feed everyone and after I got feed in all the pans, I watched her for kid movement and saw none...I saw her hunch her back and stayed for several seconds. After she had finished her grain, she walked to the barn, a stall that no body goes into and stayed....I continued to watch her and saw another contraction...much the same as the previous contraction...

Her udder is larger and tighter...more glossy looking but not shiny. Her ligs appear to be gone, her legs are completely straight, she is walking extremely loose on her hips. She appears to be a little sunken in around her flanks...here is the catch.............................


I observed one baby flutter!!!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh!!1 That is soooo cool!!
keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Go Sheba!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My next question is: Should I go to work??? I will be going to church and then after church I was invited to go to a friend's house and help her with cleaning out her cabinets so they can remodel their kitchen....I am getting paid for it too

What should I do....she did have another contraction when hubby and I were out there


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

eek that's a hard one. How far are the contractions? Did she eat this morning?
Check her again closely after Church and then do whatever your gut tells you to do.
I'm guessing you'll have kids by tonight


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, You have to just ask yourself (and the lord), what do I do? You will get a answer. I did last night and I am VERY lucky that I listened to him.
Like i have said, you and only know what to do and you know her better then anyone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Alyssa - I am so excited for you!!!

Let us know!

Al


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

The Lord answered in not so many words but by actions!!!! She kidded a little buckling and we don't think she is done....she had him at about 9:45 this morning and had a really good contraction about 1:30pm. She has expelled the after birth so I thought she was done and had my grandma come over and she said that she didn't think she was done. I will post pics as soon as I get them uploaded!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe!!!

yah she can still have another even after the after birth - had that happen with flicka last year


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is absolutely adorable. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the white blotch on his forehead!!!

CONGRATS - woo hoo - she beat Daisy!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! He is a sweetie and boy can he eat!!!! He is already sold though...It's a shame he was a she!!! I have 2 kids wanting a 4-h goat this year so he will be shown.

I am not really sure now if she will have another one since I bounced her belly again and it doesn't feel strange at all....not sure what hers felt like before but it feels normal to me.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! He is a cute guy(I can't say little!)!!  

Willow is due in 2 days! YIPPEE! We will have babies of our soon!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

He really looks like he is a nice sized one. Did you happen to get a weight on him?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he is just to cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!! Now you can sleep :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! He's a big boy!! Glad she waited til you could be with her and don't be surprised that he may be the only one she has, my Bootsie was so big last time I thot for sure she'd twin and out came a dinky little boy! She was just big! CONGRATULATIONS!! Now, who's girl will be next?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY!! I go to Madison for Grandpa's funeral.. and come back and silly girl kidded!!! YAY SHEBA! He is beautiful Alyssa . Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow what a big boy. Congratulations, I new she would be fine.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep Thunderhill, he weighed 10 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Alyssa!! Wow he is one big boy! He's really cute!!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

10 lbs is EXCELLENT for a boer buckling! And I have to say he looks sooo filled in and healthy. You are a lucky goat mommy for sure!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. He is my cousin's now. She is going to show him as a market wether...he is a sweet boy.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

here is the link to my new thread...it has more pics of him

http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=1547


----------

